# What Types of Shows for Yearling Paint Stallion?



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

I am an adult and interested in showing my APHA reg weanling paint next spring and summer as a yearling. He is my first baby and I do not have much experience showing this age group. 


Looking for information regarding the types of shows/classes I could enter him in.
Wondering if anyone who lives in the NY area knows of any open/APHA shows I could go to.
Thanks!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Halter, Showmanship, Lead in Trail, etc. The Paint world has a lot more classes "in-hand" for those young horses than other breed shows.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I love the In Hand Trail classes, getting them ready for this class teaches the yearling so much - how to move body parts, back, sidepass, pivot, etc. They are also completely desensitized by the time you get on them. Do a youtube search for APHA In Hand Trail to see the types of obstacles and movements required.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Syracuse would be your closest APHA. You are going to want to geld him, unless he is headed to the world show for halter


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Trail Class Practice Patterns
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8bcetss8SM
Very cool!


----------

